# Coelogyne dayana



## nikv (Apr 12, 2009)

Well, I bit the bullet and went ahead and did it. I divided my Coelogyne dayana yesterday. It was quite a chore! Here is a photo of it before I went to work on it:







This thing had a spread of over five feet across! I ended up smashing the clay pot in order to remove it. It was a total mass of roots. Anyone who has repotted or divided Cymbidiums knows what I mean. I ended up dividing it with a hacksaw into five pieces. Here they are:






That one is my keeper. These others I don't know yet what I'm gonna do with them.





















And here are some photos of the plant when it bloomed last year:











Thanks for looking!

Best Regards,
Nik


----------



## lipelgas (Apr 12, 2009)

nice plant and really lovely flowers! love coelogynes!


----------



## likespaphs (Apr 12, 2009)

cool


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 12, 2009)

Pretty nice looking pieces. Sometimes plants that big get pretty beat-up in dividing them.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 12, 2009)

Great specimen, spotlessly grown, and deftly chopped up!


----------



## Jorch (Apr 12, 2009)

Wow! That's one beautiful plant.


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 13, 2009)

One of my fav. coelogynes!!!! Too bad they grow up to those monster plants!!! Jean


----------



## paphjoint (Apr 13, 2009)

Very pretty


----------



## Orchidzrule (Apr 13, 2009)

I'm really impressed with the leaves on this plant. Most of the coelogynes I've seen have really heavy brown spotting on the leaves, but these are immaculate. This is a plant I can only admire--I do not have the space to grow them.


----------



## TyroneGenade (Apr 13, 2009)

> That one is my keeper. These others I don't know yet what I'm gonna do with them.



You can send me a back bulb... oke:


----------



## nikv (Apr 13, 2009)

I'm gonna be donating the four "extra" divisions to the plant auction. Look for them in an upcoming auction week. I will most likely have to send them bare root in order to keep the shipping weight down. 

TyroneGenade - I have no clue what the laws are regarding sending plant bulbs to South Africa. But if it's legal, I'd be happy to do it.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanx for sharing; literally!


----------

